# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Επιστημονικές Έρευνες >  Η αερόβια καταστέλει τα αποτελέσματα της προπόνησης αντιστάσεων στην μυική υπερτροφία

## lila_1

Πρόσφατη έρευνα, δημοσιέυτηκε το 2011. Το επίσημο paper δεν έχει δημοσιευτεί (βέβαια εγώ το βρήκα από "ανεπίσημη" πηγή αλλά ήταν κακογραμμένο :08. Turtle: ) οπότε αν κάποιος έχει πρόσβαση ας ποστάρει και το pdf του άρθρου.



Στην έρευνα συμμετείχαν 96 απροπόνητα άτομα ηλικίας 40-67. Χωρίστηκαν σε 4 groups: strength training(S) (1RM), endurance(E), combined (SE) και control (C)
Διήρκεσε 21 εβδομάδες και οι μετρήσεις έγιναν στην αρχή και στο τέλος της περιόδου.
H αερόβια και η προπόνηση δύναμης στο SE γκρουπ γινόταν σε διαφορετικές μέρες

Τα gains σε δύναμη ήταν ίδια στο S kai SE γκρουπ ενώ, όπως είναι προφανές, στα άλλα 2 ήταν μηδαμινά
(εδώ να σημειώσω ότι άλλη έρευνα έχει δείξει πως μακροπρόθεσμα λειτουργεί και εδώ κατασταλτικά η αερόβια (Eur J Appl Physiol. 2005) )

Τα gains σε υπερτροφία στις τύπου 2 μυικές ίνες* αυξήθηκε μόνο στο strength group (22%  P=0.002)* ενώ στο γκρουπ με συνδιασμένη προπόνηση δεν υπήρξε διαφορά (35% P=0,74)

Πηγή: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20030775



Πολύ χαίρομαι άλλη μια αφορμή να μην κάνω cardio  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## warrior s

Ισχύουν όλα αυτά αλλά αφορούν αερόβια μέσης έντασης.. Η hiit αερόβια με sprint δεν εμποδίζει αλλά μπορεί και να αυξάνει τα gains  :01. Smile: . Εγώ πάντως αυτή την περίοδο βαριέμαι και δεν κάνω γενικότερα καθόλου αερόβια  :01. Wink:

----------


## s0k0s

Εγω που δεν εκανα καθολου αεροβια μιπως ειναι καλυτερα; Δεν εχω ιχνος μπακας  :01. Mr. Green:  κ εβαλα ποσα κιλα ακομα με κοιλιακους  :03. Thumbs Up:  :02. Smile:

----------


## grtech

Effects of combined endurance and strength training.pdf

Ορίστε και το PDF της έρευνας.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## warrior s

> Εγω που δεν εκανα καθολου αεροβια μιπως ειναι καλυτερα; Δεν εχω ιχνος μπακας  κ εβαλα ποσα κιλα ακομα με κοιλιακους


Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να κάνεις αερόβια ούτε αν θες να γραμμώσεις.. Η αερόβια είναι καλή όμως για γενική υγεία του οργανισμού

----------


## lila_1

> Effects of combined endurance and strength training.pdf
> 
> Ορίστε και το PDF της έρευνας.


Ωωωω ευχαριστώ!
Πού τη βρήκες?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Mikekan

Καλή η μυϊκή μάζα αλλα φροντίστε και λίγο τη καρδούλα σας...

----------


## beefmeup

περνουμε q10.. :03. Thumb up: 

η ασκηση με βαρη,μια χαρα γυμναζει κ την καρδια.

----------


## leftis

τι κάνει το q10?
σόρρυ για το οφφ

----------


## warrior s

> τι κάνει το q10?
> σόρρυ για το οφφ


Για καρδιαγγειακή υγεία, για την καρδιά. Αλλά είναι ακριβό και στην ηλικία σου δεν το χρειάζεσαι  :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## leftis

> Για καρδιαγγειακή υγεία, για την καρδιά. Αλλά είναι ακριβό και στην ηλικία σου δεν το χρειάζεσαι




 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jminas82

> περνουμε q10..
> 
> η ασκηση με βαρη,μια χαρα γυμναζει κ την καρδια.



Οποιος θελει να συνδιασει cardio με βάρη ας κάνει full body  προπονηση με πολλά κιλά και βασικές ασκήσεις και θα καταλαβει..

----------


## Dejan

Να υπενθυμίσουμε μόνο ότι μιλάμε για άτομα 40+ ηλικίας έως και 67. Σε αυτές τις ηλικίες συνηθίζεται να χάνεις μυική μάζα εάν δεν ασκείσαι. Για να βγάζαμε κάπως περισσότερο ασφαλή συμπεράσματα θα χρειαζόμασταν μία γκάμα 20-40 για να δούμε τι γίνεται όταν ακόμη οι ανδρογονικές ορμόνες είναι σε σχετικά υψηλά επίπεδα.

----------


## grtech

Αυτό. :03. Thumb up: 
Είναι και ένα απο τα συμπεράσματα - υποθέσεις που γράφονται στον επίλογο του paper.

----------


## vaggan

ρε guys καλα ενας που γυμναζεται με ματζουνια να το καταλαβω οτι ισως να μην χρειαζεται αεροβια λογω των διαφορων φαρμακων που χρησιμοποιει αλλα ενας που γυμναζεται με φυσικο τροπο πως ειναι δυνατον να μην χρησιμοποιησει αεροβια για να καψει εξτρα λιπος? δεν μπορεις να βασιστεις μονο στην σωστη διατροφη για κατι τετοιο..με μηδεν αεροβια τρεξιμο ποδηλατο κολυμπι πως θα καψεις εξτρα θερμιδες?

----------


## beefmeup

αν σχοληθεις λιγο(οχι πολυ) με την διατροφη,μια χαρα γινεται.
φυσικα κ εχει να κανει με την προδιαθεση του καθενος..για αλλους θα ειναι πιο δυσκολο,ενω για αλλους πιο ευκολο,αλλα γινεται..

το θερμιδικο ελειμα θα σου κανει διαφορα..αν εχεις απο διατροφη μονο,θα καψεις λιπος..αν τωρα δεν μπορεις να το κανεις μονο απο εκει,βαζεις κ αεροβια για να το ρυθμισεις..αυτο γινεται.

ο βασικος κανονας για το χασιμο λιπους ειναι το θερμδικο ελλειμα κ οχι η αεροβια..απλα η αεροβια ειναι ενα εργαλειο..αν θες το χρησιμοποιεις,αν δεν θες οχι.
κ δεν εχει να κανει ουτε με ματζουνια ουτε με τπτ.

----------------------

ξενερωνω με κατι ποστ απο πανω,που ενω το θεμα εχει μια ταση σοβαροτητας,καποιοι μεχρι εκει μπορειτε να ποσταρετε..
δεν θα τα σβησω,αλλα θα τα αφησω για να μου θυμιζουν καποια πραγματα.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΤΥΠΟΣ65

Πάντως στο B. Building.com σε όλα τα προγράμματα (πχ Chris Getting κ.α.) ακόμα και σ αυτά για αύξηση μυικής μάζας προσθέτουν 2  τουλάχιστον αερόβιες προπονήσεις των 20 λεπτών την εβδομάδα τις μέρες ανάμεσα στα βάρη

----------


## tasos2

Για τι διαρκεια και ενταση αεροβιας μιλαμε? Εγω που κανω ενα 15λεπτο γρηγορο περπατημα μετα την προπονηση μπορει να επηρεασει?

----------


## liveris

> Για τι διαρκεια και ενταση αεροβιας μιλαμε? Εγω που κανω ενα 15λεπτο γρηγορο περπατημα μετα την προπονηση μπορει να επηρεασει?


οχι μωρε τι να επηρεασει...μια χαρα ειναι..υγεια ειναι το περπατημα τι να κανουμε δλδ να μην περπαταμε ?? !!

----------


## NASSER

Η έρευνα δεν αναιρεί την αερόβια προπόνηση. Απλά περισσότερο όφελος θα έχει κάποιος αν τα κάνει σε διαφορετική χρονική στιγμή. Προσωπικά επειδη το έχω δοκιμάσει πρόσφατα συμφωνώ, αλλά πρέπει να έχει την πολυτέλεια χρόνου να τα κάνεις όλα για μέγιστη απόδοση.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω θα πω επειδη έχω άποψη πως όπως είπε και ο διονύσης μια χαρα επιτυγχάνετε η γράμωση και χωρίς αερόβια , ενα θα πώ μόνο ότι το γυμναστηριο παλια που γυμναζόμασταν δεν είχε τιποτε απο μηχανήματα αερόβιας μόνο 2 παλιοποδήλατα για ζέσταμα στα πόδια και όποιος προλάβει και όμως εκείνο που μας χαρακτήριζε ήταν η γράμωση 

όταν τωρα μιλάτε για 20 λεπτα 2 φορες και 3 την βδομάδα , τότε δεν μιλάμε για αερόβια αλλα για καρδιαγγειακές ασκήσεις και χωρίς μαντζούνια για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν πιο εύκολα γραμώναμε ούτε κατακράτηση νερών ούτε τίποτε τουλάχιστον εγω που έχω δοκιμασει αγωνιστικά , όχι απλα γράμωση αλλα σκόνη απο την ξεραίλα 

αλλα μια συμβουλή πρός όλους όσους κάνουν βάρη , να προστατευουν την καρδιά τους και δεν είναι κακό ούτε θα έχει απώλεια μυών να κάνουν και 2-3 φορες την εβδομάδα καρδιαγγειακές ασκήσεις και αν κάποιος είναι βαρυς ακόμα και ενα γρήγορο περπάτημα καλό κάνει για κανενα 20λεπτο 

αν κάποιος έχει στόχο να χτισει μυς και λιώνει με τις ώρες στο αερόβιο εκεί θα έλεγα κάνει λάθος και θα αναφερω παραδειγμα γυμναστηριούχου απο την καβάλα και πρωταθλητη σε διαγωνισμούς αερόμπικ που έκανε και 4 ώρες την μερα αίθουσα μάθημα να με ρωταει γιατι ρε ηλία με τόση αερόβια έχω λίπος, ενω κανω και διατροφή  και είμαι πλαδαρος σαν να μην γυμνάζομαι και λέω γιώργο γιατι πρέπει να κόψεις και να κάνεις μια ώρα μαθημα , τις υπόλοιπες να τις δώσεις σε γυμναστες και να δώσεις βαση στα βαρη 

όπως τόσα χρόνια που πήγαινα σε σεμιναρια αεροβικης και έβλεπα γυμναστριες να κάνουν ώρες μαθημα έβλεπα να έχουν κατι κοινό , όλες ήταν νταρντάνες , δεν είναι τυχαίο αυτο και σημαίνει το σώμα αμύνετε και κραταει λίπος για ενέργεια δεν εξηγείτε αλλιώς 

γι αυτο καλύτερα καρδιαγγειακές για μια υγειή καρδια γιατι καλα τα βάρη την γυμνάζουν αλλα χρειάζετε και η αερόβια με μέτρο χωρίς υπερβολές , δεν είναι οτι θα πάθει κάποιος τίποτε αλλα δεν βοηθάει στον στόχο , εκτος αν ο στόχος είναι η αντοχή , εκεί αλλάζει το πράμα

----------


## lila_1

H έρευνα αναφέρεται σε αερόβια άσκηση *σε ξεχωριστές μέρες από τα βάρη*, ούτε πρίν ούτε μετά

----------


## GeoDask

> Η έρευνα δεν αναιρεί την αερόβια προπόνηση. Απλά περισσότερο όφελος θα έχει κάποιος αν τα κάνει σε διαφορετική χρονική στιγμή. Προσωπικά επειδη το έχω δοκιμάσει πρόσφατα συμφωνώ, αλλά πρέπει να έχει την πολυτέλεια χρόνου να τα κάνεις όλα για μέγιστη απόδοση.


μάλιστα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Λεει endurance training,αλλα αυτο ειναι καπως γενικο.

εγω υποθετω οτι γρηγορο περπατημα σε κλιση μαλλον δεν θα επηρεαζε τα gains,τι λετε?

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> Λεει endurance training,αλλα αυτο ειναι καπως γενικο.
> 
> εγω υποθετω οτι γρηγορο περπατημα σε κλιση μαλλον δεν θα επηρεαζε τα gains,τι λετε?


Για τα gains δεν ξερω σιγουρα να σου πω αλλα εχω ακουσει πρόσφατα απο ''παλιο'' και γνώστη του θεματος πως το περπατημα σε ανηφορικη κλίση είναι οτι καλυτερο μπορεις να κανεις για κόντρες πίσω στα δικέφαλα...Φανταζομαι πως αν επηρεαζαν αρνητικά δεν θα το πρότεινε σε πρωτοεμφανιζόμενο σε αγωνες!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

και για γαμπες ειναι κορυφη το τρεξιμο-περπατημα σε κλιση.Εγω με αυτο τον τροπο τις εχω βελτιωσει αισθητα,περαν των κλασσικων ασκησεων.

Παντως εγω αυτο ξερω,οτι το γρηγορο περπατημα ειναι εντελως ακακο προς τους μυες.

----------


## gustavo

> εγω θα πω επειδη έχω άποψη πως όπως είπε και ο διονύσης μια χαρα επιτυγχάνετε η γράμωση και χωρίς αερόβια , ενα θα πώ μόνο ότι το γυμναστηριο παλια που γυμναζόμασταν δεν είχε τιποτε απο μηχανήματα αερόβιας μόνο 2 παλιοποδήλατα για ζέσταμα στα πόδια και όποιος προλάβει και όμως εκείνο που μας χαρακτήριζε ήταν η γράμωση...


Χωρίς να έχω καθόλου εμπειρία, συμφωνώ απ΄όλα όσα έχω διαβάσει, με την άποψη του Κ. Τριανταφύλλου. Ωραίες οι έρευνες και να τις λαμβάνουμε υπόψη αλλά πολλές καταλήγουν σε αντικρουόμενα συμπεράσματα. Από την άλλη δεν μπορείς να αμφισβητήσεις κάποιον που έχει αποδείξει ότι έχει καταφέρει αυτά που λέει.

----------


## beefmeup

το θεμα επανηλθε.. :01. Mr. Green: 

παρακαλω τα σχολια να ειναι σχετικα με την μελετη...για τα υπολοιπα υπαρχουν αλλα θεματα στο φορουμ.. :03. Thumb up: 
---------

πανω στο θεμα τωρα..
γραφει πουθενα για την διατροφη που εκαναν οι συμμετεχοντες?
αν ετρωγαν αρκετη πρωτεινη,τι θερμιδικα ισοζυγια ειχαν κλπ?
γιατι με μια ματια που εριξα δεν ειδα κατι..αν ειδε καποιος ας κανει μια παραπομπη..

----------


## liveris

καταρχην η ερευνα βασιζεται σε απροπονητα ατομα 40 ως 67!!!                                                                                                                 2ον αποτι καταλαβαινω η προπονηση με βαρη ηταν της πλακας                                                                                                               3ον δεν ξερουμε τι διατροφη εκαναν τα ατομα κ αν ηταν ελεγχομενη(το να βαλεις εναν 60αρη ασχετο να τρωει 6 με 7 φορες τη μερα πρωτεινες κτλ μου φαινεται αδυνατο) οποτε η ερευνα για μενα αυτοακυρωνεται η τουλαχιστον δεν ισχυει για ενα μεγαλο μερος ανθρωπων..                       απο κει κ περα συνχωρηστε αν βγω οφ αλλα η ερευνα δεν ειναι ευαγγελιο ειναι ακριβως αυτο που λεει (ερευνα) κ υπαρχουν εκατονταδες αλλες πιο εμπεριστατομενες που λενε τα αντιθετα..εγω εξαρχης απαντησα διοτι αρχισαν να γραφουν (δλδ το 10λεπτο μετα την προπονηση δεν ειναι καλο κτλ)κ θεωρησα οτι δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει παραπληροφορηση κ οτι μονο κακο δε κανει οπως κ ισχυει!                                                         Υ.Γ  το εκτος τοπου κ χρονου επιστρεφεται

----------


## Devil

βασικα δεν θα κανω κομμεντ πανω στην μελετη γιατι απλα δεν μου αρεσει και τοσο.....  λιγο η ηλικια.... λιγο το οτι λειπουν καποιοι παραμετροι... απο την αλλη κατα την γνωμη μου ο ογκος προπονησης στο SE group ηταν μεγαλος... 

θα βαλω την παρακατω μελετη.... νομιζω ταιριαζει καλητερα στις περιπτωσεις μας...

9 ατομα (23+/-1 yr, 18+/-6 cm, and 75+/-6 kg)  με προπονηση απο πισω.... αεροβια και βαρη....
τους εβαλαν να κανουν 45' ποδηλατο με ενα ποδι (κατι σαν leg extension ειναι αυτο....) στο 70% του work load για 40' και 5' μεχρι failure....

και μετα απο 6 ωρες τους εβαλαν να κανουν 2x7 και για τα δυο ποδια.... 

οποτε εχουμε 2 γκρουπ αυτοματα.... ενα ποδι εχει κανει μονο leg ext... και ενα ποδι εχει κανει cardio + leg ext.... :01. Mr. Green: 

η διατροφη φαινετε να ηταν στανταρ για ολους... (βλεπε link)

μετα αρχησαν να τους ''κοβουν κρεας'' και να μετρανε διαφορους growth markers... :01. Mr. Green: 




> Analysis determined glycogen content, mRNA levels (*vascular endothelial  growth factor, peroxisome proliferator-activated receptor-γ  coactivator-1, muscle RING-finger protein-1, atrogin-1, myostatin*), and  phosphorylated proteins (*mammalian target of rapamycin, p70S6 kinase,  ribosomal protein S6, eukaryotic elongation factor 2*).


τα αποτελεσματα....




> *Peak power was similar in AE + RE and RE.* After RE, the time course of  glycogen utilization and protein signaling was similar across legs.  However, *phosphorylation of mammalian target of rapamycin and p70S6  kinase was elevated in AE + RE versus RE (main effect, P < 0.05).* *Vascular endothelial growth factor and peroxisome proliferator-activated  receptor-γ coactivator-1 were higher in AE + RE than in RE* at PRE and  POST1 (P < 0.05). *Myostatin was lower in AE + RE versus RE at PRE and  POST1 (P < 0.05) and downregulated after resistance exercise only.*  *Atrogin-1 was higher in AE + RE than in RE at PRE and POST1 (P <  0.05) and decreased after RE in AE + RE.* Muscle RING-finger protein-1  was similar across legs. No difference for any marker was evident 3 h  after RE.


peak-power φαινετε να ειναι η ιδια και στα 2 γκρουπ....

και τωρα παμε στο καλο..... mTOR και p70S6 kinase....  ολοι τις αγαπαμε αυτες τις kinase (ιδιαιτερα οι χρηστες bcaa/leucine)
τι κανουν? καλα ειναι.... και οταν τα κανεις activation αυτα ''αυξανουν την πρωτεινοσυνθεση''.... :01. Mr. Green: 
και απο οτι φαινετε στο γκρουπ με καρντιο + leg ext εχουν μεγαλητερη αυξηση....

vegf.... μια παλιο πρωτεινη ειναι που ουσιαστικα κανει stimulation για να εχουμε ''φλεβικοτητα'' εν ολιγης φτιαχνει κανουργια αγγεια...
και αυτη πιο αυξημενη στο γκρουπ με καρντιο + βαρη...

PGC-1α...  τι κανει? παπαδες....  μονο το οτι αντιδρα με τον ppar-γ ειναι too much και ουσιαστικα εμπλεκετε στο μεταβολισμο του λιποδη ιστου και της γλυκοζης....  και once again cardio + leg ext ειναι μπροστα....

περναμε τωρα στην γνωστη λιγο πολυ κακη myostatin που δεν μας αφηνει να μεγαλωσουμε...  στο group με cardio + leg ext... ειναι πολυ μικροτερη σε σχεση με το leg ext μονο.... παρολα αυτα ειναι γνωστο οτι και η σκετη προπονηση με βαρη την μειωνει.... ασχετος αν το cardio + leg ext ειχε ακομα χαμηλοτερο σκορ (οσο μικροτερο τοσο καλητερο :01. Mr. Green: )....

παρολα αυτα η atrogin-1 οπου ειναι ενας δεικτης για την μυικη ατροφια ηταν μεγαλητερη στο pre και 15' post στο γκρουπ με καρντιο + λεγκ.... βεβαια μετα την προπονηση με βαρη μειωθηκε σημαντικα στο γκρουπ που ειχε κανει cardio πριν...


συμπερασματα...




> *CONCLUSIONS:*These results suggest that acute aerobic  exercise alters molecular events regulating muscle protein turnover  during the early recovery period from subsequent RE




As it turned out, concurrent exercise elicited *greater mTOR and p70S6K phosphorylation* compared with RE. Although these differences were modest, if anything, *they indicate that translational capacity was reinforced rather than compromised* by the AE + RE intervention. In parallel, *myostatin was suppressed for longer time in AE + RE*, with no obvious sign of exacerbated protein degradation. Thus, in contrast to the posted hypothesis, *it seems that concurrent AE + RE may enhance skeletal muscle anabolic environment.


*με απλα λογια.... πανω στην ερευνα παντα.... το καρντιο 6 ωρες πριν.... οχι μονο δεν εκοψε τον αναβολισμο.... αλλα το ακριβως αντιθετο... 

και μικρες αυξησης σε mTOR και p70S6k ειχαμε.... και μικροτερα level myostatin....  συν τα extra που αναφεραμε πιο πανω απο vegf και pgc-1...


τεσπα εκει που θελω να καταληξω δεν ειναι οτι καντε cardio η' μην κανετε.... ο καθενας θα κανει αυτο που γουσταρει.... το θεμα ειναι να εχουμε υποψην μας τον συνολικο ογκο προπονησης που κανουμε....  :01. Wink: 


link....

http://www.scribd.com/doc/92497916/A...tance-Exercise

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Mητσο αυτοι που κανανε και extensions και cardio,τα κανανε ξεχωριστα αν καταλαβα σωστα?Δηλαδη πρωτα βαρη και μετα απο 6 ωρες extensions?

Επισης,η atrogin-1 σε μερα που καποιος κανει *μονο* αεροβιο,θα ειναι αυξημενη μετα το αεροβιο κατα πασα πιθανοτητα?

----------


## Devil

> Mητσο αυτοι που κανανε και extensions και cardio,τα κανανε ξεχωριστα αν καταλαβα σωστα?Δηλαδη πρωτα βαρη και μετα απο 6 ωρες extensions?
> 
> Επισης,η atrogin-1 σε μερα που καποιος κανει *μονο* αεροβιο,θα ειναι αυξημενη μετα το αεροβιο κατα πασα πιθανοτητα?


ουσιαστικα ειναι τα ιδια ατομα..... απλα το πρωι τους εβαλαν να κανουν cardio με ενα ποδι.... και μετα απο 6 ωρες leg extension και με τα 2 ποδια...

ετσι σαν αποτελεσμα ειχαν ενα ποδι που εκανε leg ext.... και ενα που εκανε cardio + leg ext....

κοιτα πανω στην μελετη παντα.... στο pre leg extension.... και τα 2 γκρουπ ειχαν αυξημενη atrogin-1... το θεμα ειναι οτι το γκρουπ με cardio ειχε απλα ελαχιστα πιο αυξημενη..... η διαφορα ηταν πολυ μικρη....

----------


## Turbolifter

Αλιμονο αν, εν ετη 2012, ασχολουμαστε ακομη με τετοιους παλαιοδογματισμους του bb... 

Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν μπορει να κανει καποιος τετοια δηλωση, εχοντας σαν μπροσταρη της επιχειρηματολογιας του την εν λογω ερευνα με τους μεσηλικες. Το μονο συμπερασμα που μπορουμε να εξαγαγουμε απο την ερευνα που ποσταρε η lila ειναι οτι αν καποιος μεσηλικας γυμναζει ποδια 4 φορες την βδομαδα, εχει 50% πιθανοτητες να μη δει καποια αυξηση μυικης μαζας στα ποδια. Σιγα το νεο δηλαδη...
Τουλαχιστον ας επερναν βιοψιες κι απο αλλες μυικες ομαδες που δεν χρησιμοποιουντο κατα την αεροβικη. 

Οπως πολυ σωστα ανεφερε ο Devil, παιζει σημαντικο ρολο και ο ογκος προπονησης. 
Devil, στο follow-up της ερευνας που ποσταρες, το γραφει ξακαθαρα!




> Muscle fiber CSA increased 17% after AE+RE (P < 0.05) and 9% after RE (P > 0.05)


Aerobic exercise does not compromise muscle hypertrophy response to short-term resistance training.

Εξαλλου,η Pauline nordin πριν γυρισει το σωμα της σε "Marketing mode" ηταν σε "hulk mode" κι εκανε 1-2 ωρες αεροβικη καθε μερα για να ειναι "καθαρη". Δεν νομιζω οτι οι περισσοτερες γυναικες μπορουνε να εχουν lean ποδια μονο με βαρη και διατροφη. Ειδικα οι Ελληνιδες...  :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

> Οπως πολυ σωστα ανεφερε ο Devil, παιζει σημαντικο ρολο και ο ογκος προπονησης. 
> Devil, στο follow-up της ερευνας που ποσταρες, το γραφει ξακαθαρα!
> 
> Aerobic exercise does not compromise muscle hypertrophy response to short-term resistance training.


ωραιος.... :03. Thumb up: 

να σε πω.... εχεις προσβαση σε fulltext σε αυτη? η' καποιος αλλος?

----------


## tasos2

Οντως δε βγαινει συμπερασμα για την αεροβια αλλα για τον ογκο προπονησης (οτι ο περισσοτερος ογκος μειωνει την αυξηση μυικης μαζας) ή και για την προπονηση αντοχης οτι εμποδιζει τη μυικη αναπτυξη (το ποδηλατο εστιαζει σε τετρακεφαλους οποτε μπορει να θεωρηθει προπονηση αντοχης (μικρη αντισταση, μεγαλη διαρκεια) για ποδια).

----------


## chourdakis

> βασικα δεν θα κανω κομμεντ πανω στην μελετη γιατι απλα δεν μου αρεσει και τοσο.....  λιγο η ηλικια.... λιγο το οτι λειπουν καποιοι παραμετροι... απο την αλλη κατα την γνωμη μου ο ογκος προπονησης στο SE group ηταν μεγαλος... 
> 
> θα βαλω την παρακατω μελετη.... νομιζω ταιριαζει καλητερα στις περιπτωσεις μας...
> 
> 9 ατομα (23+/-1 yr, 18+/-6 cm, and 75+/-6 kg)  με προπονηση απο πισω.... αεροβια και βαρη....
> τους εβαλαν να κανουν 45' ποδηλατο με ενα ποδι (κατι σαν leg extension ειναι αυτο....) στο 70% του work load για 40' και 5' μεχρι failure....
> 
> και μετα απο 6 ωρες τους εβαλαν να κανουν 2x7 και για τα δυο ποδια.... 
> 
> ...



Εγω λεω οτι αυτη η ερευνα πρεπει να γινει sticky,reps στον devil

----------


## Devil

> Εγω λεω οτι αυτη η ερευνα πρεπει να γινει sticky,reps στον devil


thanx για τα ρεπς.... :03. Thumb up: 

νταξ στο θεμα θα παραμεινει δεν παει πουθενα.... ισως και να το ''τροποποιησουμε λιγο'' σε research review αναλογα με τις ορεξεις του beef βεβαια...  :01. Mr. Green: 

αργοτερα αν προλαβω θα ανεβασω καποια κομματια απο την ερευνα που ποσταρε ο turbolifter....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτη η έρευνα είναι περισσότερο σπαζοκεφαλια και μπέρδεμα παρα να δώσει ασφαλή συμπεράσματα , έχει  πολλα  κενα.
  περισσότερο αποδεδειγμένα επηρεάζει ο όγκος προπόνησης και αυτο είναι κάτι που θα το πω χαριτολογώντας ναι το μάθαμε απο έρευνα και για πολλα χρόνια που χάθηκαν μέχρι να καταλήξουμε σε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα ,τουλάχιστον 5 χρόνια χαμένα , μια νορμάλ αερόβια προπόνηση μόνο καλα οφελη μπορεί να έχει 

και να μην ξεχνάμε το νερό και το οξυγόνο είναι ζωή άρα η καλύτερη πρόσληψη οξυγόνου και αερόβια ικανότητα σε νορμάλ επίπεδα ευνοεί και την μυική ανάπτυξη και καλύτερη οξυγόνωση των μυων 

οπότε το συμπέρασμα είναι να συνδιάζετε η καρδιοαγγειακη προπόνηση με τα  βάρη και όπως βγάζουμε ενα πρόγραμμα με βάρη και έχει συγκεκρημενο όγκο προπόνησης ανάλογα με το επίπεδο του αθλουμένου έτσι και η καρδιο να είναι σε νορμαλ επίπεδα και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν επηρεάζει και μάλλον ευνοεί την μυική ανάπτυξη , για τους λόγους που προανεφερα , απλα για να καταλήξουμε και κάπου

----------


## sub

Εκτός από το ότι το δείγμα της μελέτης αφορά συγκεκριμένο ηλικιακό φάσμα, θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσω ότι μια παράμετρος που ίσως παίζει ρόλο και που είναι η θερμιδική πρόσληψη (αν ισοσταθμίζει τη δαπάνη του κάθε είδους προπόνησης) δεν είδα να λαμβάνεται υπόψη ( τη διάβασα λίγο διαγώνια βέβαια, αλλά νομίζω έτσι είναι).

----------


## morbit_killer

> αυτη η έρευνα είναι περισσότερο σπαζοκεφαλια και μπέρδεμα παρα να δώσει ασφαλή συμπεράσματα , έχει  πολλα  κενα.
>   περισσότερο αποδεδειγμένα επηρεάζει ο όγκος προπόνησης και αυτο είναι κάτι που θα το πω χαριτολογώντας ναι το μάθαμε απο έρευνα και για πολλα χρόνια που χάθηκαν μέχρι να καταλήξουμε σε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα ,τουλάχιστον 5 χρόνια χαμένα , μια νορμάλ αερόβια προπόνηση μόνο καλα οφελη μπορεί να έχει 
> 
> και να μην ξεχνάμε το νερό και το οξυγόνο είναι ζωή άρα η καλύτερη πρόσληψη οξυγόνου και αερόβια ικανότητα σε νορμάλ επίπεδα ευνοεί και την μυική ανάπτυξη και καλύτερη οξυγόνωση των μυων 
> 
> οπότε το συμπέρασμα είναι να συνδιάζετε η καρδιοαγγειακη προπόνηση με τα  βάρη και όπως βγάζουμε ενα πρόγραμμα με βάρη και έχει συγκεκρημενο όγκο προπόνησης ανάλογα με το επίπεδο του αθλουμένου έτσι και η καρδιο να είναι σε νορμαλ επίπεδα και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν επηρεάζει και μάλλον ευνοεί την μυική ανάπτυξη , για τους λόγους που προανεφερα , απλα για να καταλήξουμε και κάπου


εκτός και άν κάνει κάποιος 60 λεπτά στο 10 ταχύτητα εκεί πιστεύω θα χάσει όγκο σίγουρα ότι και να παίρνει , εγώ πάντος το πάω 20 λεπτα με ταχύτητα 8 για 7 λεπτά και μετά βάδισμα

----------


## Dejan

> εκτός και άν κάνει κάποιος 60 λεπτά στο 10 ταχύτητα εκεί πιστεύω θα χάσει όγκο σίγουρα ότι και να παίρνει , εγώ πάντος το πάω 20 λεπτα με ταχύτητα 8 για 7 λεπτά και μετά βάδισμα


Ακόμη κι εκεί εξαρτάται από το διατροφικό του πλάνο. Προσωπικά πήρα όγκο (περίπου 5-6 κιλά σύνολο) παρόλο που τρέχω και 60+ λεπτά... και... ποτέ κάτω από το 13-13.5..... Αν ίσχυε αυτό οι δρομείς δεν θα πάχαιναν ποτέ ^_^

----------


## Mikekan

> Ακόμη κι εκεί εξαρτάται από το διατροφικό του πλάνο. Προσωπικά πήρα όγκο (περίπου 5-6 κιλά σύνολο) παρόλο που τρέχω και 60+ λεπτά... και... ποτέ κάτω από το 13-13.5..... Αν ίσχυε αυτό οι δρομείς δεν θα πάχαιναν ποτέ ^_^


Kαι εγώ το ίδιο. Τρέχω 12 χλμ 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα. Δεν είναι να παθαίνω κάτι, μια χαρά όγκο παίρνω.

----------


## morgoth

το αεροβιο βοηθαει στην αναρρωση, στην καλη κυκλοφορια του αιματος αρα μεταφορα και συστατικών στα κυταρρα. οπως επισης βοηθαει να βγαλεις εντονες προπονησεις ποδιών ή και πλατης.

----------


## steg

Ο κ. Τριανταφύλλου το συνόψισε περίφημα. Άλλο κάρδιο και άλλο αερόβια. Όπως λέει και ο Άρνολντ στην εγκυκλοπαίδειά του, η κάρδιο είναι must για τους σωματοδομιστές γιατί βελτιώνει την καρδιοαγγειακή υγεία που σημαίνει πιο άνετες προπονήσεις στην περίοδο όγκου. Τώρα αν κάποιος είναι σε φάση γράμμωσης, η αερόβια θα τον βοηθήσει να ρίξει γρηγορότερα το λίπος. Άρα:
- η κάρδιο είναι για την υγεία των αγγείων, δεν ζημιώνει τη μυική ανάπτυξη, αντίθετα τη βοηθάει.
- η αερόβια είναι για κάψιμο λίπους και αν είναι πολύ έντονη σίγουρα θα "μπει στα χωράφια"  της μυικής ανάπτυξης και θα την ανακόψει/καθυστερήσει.

----------


## beefmeup

η αεροβια κ το καρντιο η οπως αλλιως θελετε να το πειτε ειναι το ιδιο κ το αυτο.
αυτο τον διαχωρισμο στα 15 χρονια περιπου που ασχολουμαι κ εχω διαβασει ο,τι μπορει να εχω διαβασει πρωτη φορα τον διαβαζω εδω περα.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολυ απλα τα διαχωρίζουμε ανάλογα με το που στοχεύουμε , αν κάνουμε ποδήλατο για 10 λεπτα με αυξανόμενη ένταση να ανεβάσουμε πχ στιγμιαία υψηλούς σφυγμούς και στυλ πυραμίδας και μετα κατεβασμα σε διάρκεια όπως είπα 10-15 -20 λεπτα αυτο έχει καρδιαγγειακά οφέλη και το κάνουν ββερ όχι σε περίοδο γράμμωσης αλλα στον όγκο για να δουλέψει διαφορετικα η καρδια σε σχέση με την αναερόβια που είναι τα βάρη 

'ενω λέμε αερόβια καθαρά όταν έχουμε μέση ένταση για μεγάλη διάρκεια με σκοπό την μείωση του λίπους και πάντα ΄'ελεγα και σε νέους αθλήτες μου αλλα και σε προχωρημένους ββερ , μην φοβάστε να κάνετε καρδιαγγειακές ασκήσεις ακόμη και στον όγκο ακόμη και αν δεν στοχεύετε στην μείωση του λίπους , απλα για την υγεία της καρδιας , αυτος είναι ο άτυπος διαχωρισμός που τα ξεχωρίζουμε ώστε να γινετε κατανοητό

----------


## beefmeup

αυτο στα λογια μονο γινεται σαν διαχωρισμος..στην πραξη διαχωρισμος δεν υπαρχει αν κ καταλαβαινω πως το εννοεις αυτο το παραδειγμα.
αεροβια=καρντιο γιατι αλλιως μπορουμε να θεωρησουμε οτι κ τα βαρη που σου αυξανουν τους ρυθμους της καρδιας ειναι καρντιο..

οπως επισης κ με ενα καλο σετ καθισματα εχεις πολυ μεγαλο χρεος οξυγονου,αλλα αυτο δεν καθιστα τα σκουατ ουτε "καρντιο", ουτε αεροβια.
αεροβια δεν τα καθιστα γιατι η διαρκεια δεν υπαρχει κ καρντιο παλι οχι,γιατι απο πανω γραψαμε οτι τα βαρη ειναι αναεροβια..
υπαρχει κενο λογικης αν τα συνδεσουμε αυτα.

η καρδια επισης μια χαρα γυμναζεται με τα βαρη,ειναι αποδεδειγμενο χρονια τωρα κ το εχω ξαναγραψει κ σε αλλα ποστ,δεν υπαρχει αναγκη απο συγκεκριμενη προπονηση εκγυμνασης της καρδιας(?).

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτο ούτε γι αστειο μην το λες εδω μεσα τα βαρη γυμνάζουν μια χαρα την καρδια υπο ορισμένες συνθήκες και τρόπο όπως η ένταση , επαναλήψεις κιλα κτλ , μια προπόνηση συνηθισμένη ββ μιας και είμαστε φόρουμ ββ  γυμνάζει αλλα όχι όπως πρέπει την καρδια (γιατι εφόσον ο μυς αιματώνετε η πόμπα δουλεύει ) όπως θα δουλεψει συνεχόμενα σταθερα για μετρια ένταση η ιντερβαλ 

αυτο το λεω εγω που όχι δεν έκανα αερόβια αλλα και το πρώτο γυμναστηριο που πήγαινα δεν είχε ούτε ποδήλατο , αλλα είχα φυσικη κατάσταση μουλαριου απο το σκουώτ αλλα λόγω σετ με πολλες επαναλήψεις και μικρα διαλείματα , πράγμα που αργότερα το έκοψα σ αυτο το στυλ και εκανα τις μεταγενεστερες μεθόδους με πιο μεγάλα διαλείματα βαρυα σετ και λιγότερα για ανάπτυξη καθαρα 

και το συμπέρασμα όταν αργότερα έκανα αεροβιο έστω αραια σε καρδιολογικές εξετάσεις είχα τεράστια διαφορα καλύτερη εικόνα της καρδιας σε όλες τις εξετασεις υπέρηχο , τεστ κοπώσεως , καρδιογράφημα, τρίπλεξ 

γι αυτο όσο πιο βαρυς και μυώδης είναι κάποιος καλό είναι να κάνει καρδιαγγειακες ασκήσεις , ενω εγω δεν έκανα πάντα έλεγα να κάνουν , επειδη εγω στην ουσια έκανα καθε μερα αερόβια λόγω κουραστικής εργασίας σε μηχανουργείο η σε αγροτικες χειρονακτικές εργασίες που ανεβαζα πιο πολλους σφυγμούς απο την αερόβια 

οπότε αποδεδειγμένα η καρδιο προπόνηση χρειάζετε και επιβάλετε για να έχουμε καλή υγεία και ευεξία ειδικα στους ββερ που είναι πολλα κιλα , γιατι πέρα απο την φιγούρα η υγεία και καλή φυσική κατάσταση έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία 
ακόμα και γιόγκα να κάνει ενας ββερ ακόμα καλύτερα , αυτα που κάποτε τα κοροίδευα πλέον έχω καταλάβει στην πράξη την σημασία και αξία τους

----------


## beefmeup

η αμερικανικη ομοσπονδια για την καρδια προτεινει τις ασκησεις με βαρη για ανθρωπους με καρδιακα προβληματα μια χαρα κ οπως πρεπει.
περισοτερα εδω..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ρε συ συνελθε και καταλάβαινε τι λέμε ούτε καν μπαίνω στην διαδικασία να διαβασω το λίνκ που έβαλες , η αμερικανική ομοσπονδία αναφέρετε σε ανθρώπους με προβλήματα στην καρδια και ήπιες ασκήσεις με βάρη βοηθούν στην ανάταξη , αυτα εγω δεν περίμενα την αμερικανική ομοσπονδία γιατι τα έκανα απο το 89 όταν συνεργαζόμουν με τους μεγαλύτερους καρδιολόγους της εποχής και με χαρτι με έστελναν ασθενείς όταν μετα απο μια περίπτωση καρδιοπαθούς σε επόμενες εξετάσεις είδαν πολύ καλύτερη κλινικη εικόνα και θυμάμε χαρακτηριστικα ο γιατρός όταν του είπε ο ασθενής πάω γιατρε χωρίς να σε ρωτήσω και κάνω γυμναστικη και με είπε ο ηλίας τι να κάνω και τοτε αυτός του είπε απλα " και μια ώρα απο μένα"

ενω λέμε σαν πρόληψη και πολυπλευρικότητα εκγύμνασης είναι το καλύτερο πόσο πιο λιανα να το κάνω , εγω επειδη βαριέμε την αερόβια και έλεγα πάντα πρέπει να με έχεις με πιστόλι στον κρόταφο για να κάνω , κυκλοφορώ με το ποδήλατο και νιώθω πραγματικα πολυ πιο ωραία , γι αυτο και έχω άποψη δεν περιμένω καμια έρευνα να με πεί τι είναι καλύτερο όταν το βλέπω με την δική μου έρευνα 
και αφού είναι έτσι ας απαξιώσει η ομοσπονδία αυτούς που κάνουν αερόβια , άλλο η γυμναστικη που κάνει ο μεσος αθλούμενος και αυτός που χρησιμοποιεί τα βάρη και άλλο ο μεσος ββερ που στοχεύει στην μυική ανάπτυξη

----------


## beefmeup

δεν το καταλαβαινω το υφος σου κ δεν σε τιμα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

που το είδες το υφος δεν ξερεις ότι χρησιμοποιώντας κάποιος (δεν αναφερομαι σε σενα ) ωραίο ύφος και ωραίες εκφρασεις λέγοντας παπαρολογίες μπορει να σπάσει καποιος περισσότερο τα νεύρα του άλλου? 
εγω δεν είπα ποτε οτι είμαι του κατηχητικου  ούτε του πανεπιστημίου  και έξω να με δεις έτσι μιλάω , αλλα όταν εσυ κρίνεις και λές σε κάποιους μέλη υποδείξεις τουλάχιστον μην τα κανεις ο ίδιος , εδω άλλα λεει η γιαγια άλλα ακούν τ αυτια ,  εκπέμπεις σε διαφορετική συχνότητα,  αυτο αν δεν είναι παρερμηνία μπορει να χαρακτηριστει ώς κακοπροαίρετο και αυτο αρκεί , γραπτός λόγος είναι ο καθενας όπως θελει το ερμηνεύει 

πως την είδες τη  δουλεια να περάσουμε το μύνημα μακρυα απο την αερόβια και μόνο βάρη? εδω εγω λέω που δεν τα κάνω παρ όλα αυτα δεν μπορω να το θεωρήσω σωστο , γιατι όπως λες διαβαζουν και νεα παιδια και λιγότερο σχετικοι μην δίνουμε παραπληροφόρηση

----------


## beefmeup

αν μπορουσες να διαβασεις το λινκ που ανεβασα θα εβλεπες οτι μιλαει οχι μονο για ατομα με προβληματα,αλλα κ για υγιεις ανθρωπους που αθλουνται..

υποδειξεις δεν κανω σε κανενα,ουτε εκρινα κανενα στα ποστ μου,την αποψη μου γραφω.
αν τωρα εσυ τα περνεις σαν υποδειξεις κ δικαιολογεις ατακες τυπου "συνελθε" κλπ,κατι δεν παει καλα.

αυτα περι συχνοτητων τα γραφεις κ τα ξαναγραφεις σε διαφορα μελη..στον τασο2,στον αλλο προχθες που εγραφε για την γυναικομαστια κ γενικα σε οποιον δεν παει με τα νερα σου..οποτε εμενα εδω μη μου τα γραφεις γιατι το ξερω το παραμυθι.
ισως θα επρεπε να αναρωτηθεις επειδη ο μονος που γραφει για συχνοτητες καθε λιγο κ λιγακι εδω μεσα εισαι εσυ,μηπως εσυ τελικα εκπεμπεις αλλου κ περιμενεις απο ολους τους αλλους να συμφωνουν μαζι σου..
αντε καθε φορα τα ιδια κουραστικο καταντησε.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τωρα και συνήγορος έγινες βλέπω υπεράσπισης , καλα δεν έχεις καταλάβει οτι εσυ είσαι απόλυτος στο θεμα λέγοντας άχρηστη την αερόβια? ενω εγω αναφερω ότι καλό ειναι να την κάνει κάποιος? έχει έξτρα οφέλη , σωνει και καλά με το ζόρι πάω να το επιβάλω ?

αν δεν σε ήξερα δεν θα τα έλεγα αυτα , εσυ αναφέρεσε σε άλλα πόστ και τοπικ , ενω το θεμα είναι εδω συγκεκρημένο το παράλογο δεν καταλαβα πιο είναι και το άκυρο 

και πρίν κάθεσαι να ψάχνεις και να βρίσκεις για να κρίνεις τους άλλους ενω είσαι άνθρωπος της προσφορας , το αβαταρ σου να δει κανείς People=Shit δειχνει πολλα 

και δεν σκεύτηκες ότι αυτα που λές εσυ τωρα για μενα ότι προσπαθω να περάσω την άποψη μου με το ζόρι , άνετα μπορει να ειπωθει και το αντιθετο 
εγω δεν επιδίωξα να είμαι αρεστος ούτε θα πάω για δημαρχος και για δημόσιες σχέσεις αλλα κάποια πράγματα χρησιμα μεσα απο την εμπειρία μου , απλα και χρήσιμα και αν κάνεις μια ανακεφαλαίωση στα πόστ σου θα δείς προσπαθείς με νυχια και με δόντια να αποδείξεις ότι δεν χρειάζετε η αερόβια 

ποιός είναι λοιπόν ο ισχυρογνώμων?  και κόψτο τωρα διονύση γιατι έχει ξεφυγει το θέμα , εδω παμε να απλουστεψουμε τα πράγματα και όχι να τα μπερδέψουμε περισσότερο , δες τον τίτλο του τοπικ και αντε να δούμε τι συμπέρασμα θα βγάλει κανείς με τα τελευταία πόστ 

*και για να είμαι ον τοπικ σε γενικές γραμμες η αερόβια υπο προυποθέσεις όχι λιώσιμο δεν καταστέλει τα αποτελέσματα της μυικής υπερτροφίας , εφόσον βέβαια τρωμε σωστα και υπερθερμιδικά και κάνουμε αερόβια όχι μαραθώνιο*

----------


## vaggan

> Kαι εγώ το ίδιο. Τρέχω 12 χλμ 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα. Δεν είναι να παθαίνω κάτι, μια χαρά όγκο παίρνω.





> Ακόμη κι εκεί εξαρτάται από το διατροφικό του πλάνο. Προσωπικά πήρα όγκο (περίπου 5-6 κιλά σύνολο) παρόλο που τρέχω και 60+ λεπτά... και... ποτέ κάτω από το 13-13.5..... Αν ίσχυε αυτό οι δρομείς δεν θα πάχαιναν ποτέ ^_^


μαλλον και οι δυο σας ειστε σχετικα με μικρο ογκο η αρχαριοι στα βαρη γιατι δεν εξηγειται εγω με γρηγορο βαδην μιας ωρας να χανω σταθερα κιλα..επισης φυσικα παιζουν και ρολο οι ημερισιες θερμιδες που προσλαμβανουμε το σημαντικοτερο

----------


## Dejan

> μαλλον και οι δυο σας ειστε σχετικα με μικρο ογκο η αρχαριοι στα βαρη γιατι δεν εξηγειται εγω με γρηγορο βαδην μιας ωρας να χανω σταθερα κιλα..επισης φυσικα παιζουν και ρολο οι ημερισιες θερμιδες που προσλαμβανουμε το σημαντικοτερο


Εγώ παραδέχομαι ότι είμαι και αρχάριος και στα βάρη και στον όγκο. Από εκεί και μετά όμως αναλαμβάνουν οι θετικές επιστήμες. Σκέψου το εξής σενάριο: Ότι προπόνηση και να κάνεις τρέφεσαι και με επάρκεια συστατικών και μικρο-μακροσυσταστικών ενώ ταυτόχρονα είσαι ισοθερμιδικός ή υπερθερμιδικός. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να χάσεις? Το πιθανότερο αποτέλεσμα ειδικά στη δεύτερη κατηγορία είναι μάλλον όχι. Ειδικά όταν έχεις υπερεπάρκεια θερμίδων αυτές δεν μπορούν να εξαφανιστούν προφανώς θα αποθηκευτούν. 

Από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει κάποια διαδικασία ή κάποιος λόγος ώστε να αρχίσεις να καταβολίζεις πρωτείνες δεν βλέπω κάποιο προφανή λόγο μείωσης του μυικού ιστού.

----------


## vaggan

> Εγώ παραδέχομαι ότι είμαι και αρχάριος και στα βάρη και στον όγκο. Από εκεί και μετά όμως αναλαμβάνουν οι θετικές επιστήμες. Σκέψου το εξής σενάριο: Ότι προπόνηση και να κάνεις τρέφεσαι και με επάρκεια συστατικών και μικρο-μακροσυσταστικών ενώ ταυτόχρονα είσαι ισοθερμιδικός ή υπερθερμιδικός. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να χάσεις? Το πιθανότερο αποτέλεσμα ειδικά στη δεύτερη κατηγορία είναι μάλλον όχι. Ειδικά όταν έχεις υπερεπάρκεια θερμίδων αυτές δεν μπορούν να εξαφανιστούν προφανώς θα αποθηκευτούν. 
> 
> Από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει κάποια διαδικασία ή κάποιος λόγος ώστε να αρχίσεις να καταβολίζεις πρωτείνες δεν βλέπω κάποιο προφανή λόγο μείωσης του μυικού ιστού.


ε αυτο δεν ειπα και εγω?αλλα κακα τα ψεμματα αεροβικη συν διατροφη συν βαρη  ειναι εγγυημενη λυση για να χασεις λιπος πολυ καλυτερα και αποτελεσματικοτερα απο μονο σωστη διατροφη και βαρη οι μυς σε καποιον begginer παντως να ξερεις οτι μπορουν να αυξυθουν ακομα και σε υποθερμιδικη

----------


## giannis64

δεν ειναι ετσι ακρειβως τα πραγμματα.,  σε εναν ββερ που τα (ειδικα) μυικα κιλα που εχει επανω του ειναι αρκετα, και εχουν μπει με πολυ κοπο και βασανα, τα πραγμματα αλλαζουν. και δεν αναφεροντε σε κανενα βιβλιο διαιτολογιας, βιολογιας, και ναχαμε να λεγαμε. μετα απο καποιες φασεις θα πρεπει να στραφουμε στους κανονες εμπειριας και να αφησουμε το διαβασμα (οχι πως δεν κερδιζεις γνωσεις απο αυτο) , μιας και οι περισοτεροι απο εμας (βαζω και τον απαισιο εαυτο μου μεσα) δεν εχουν καταφερει και τρελα πραγμματα με το σωμα τους. δεν εχουμε γινει και τεραστιοι απο αυτα που γραφουν τα βιβλια.

αλλωστε το εχουμε ξαναπει..

μια ερευνα ερχετε για να αναθεωρησει την προυγουμενη, η να συγκρουστει μαζι της.

θα εγραφα κιαλλα , αλλα βαριεμε. εχει και ζεστη.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αν όμως βαγγέλη δεν έκανες και ανάλογη διατροφη και μείωση θερμίδων πιθανόν να ήσουν στα ίδια κιλα και ούτε να έβλεπες μείωση λίπους , όλα είναι συνάρτηση διατροφης με αερόβια , που όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί το γρήγορο περπάτημα σε βαριούς αθλητες είναι πιο καλό και χωρις προβλήματα με το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα αν γινετε με αναλογη ένταση

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

[QUOTE]


> ε αυτο δεν ειπα και εγω?αλλα κακα τα ψεμματα αεροβικη συν διατροφη συν βαρη  ειναι εγγυημενη λυση για να χασεις λιπος πολυ καλυτερα και αποτελεσματικοτερα απο μονο σωστη διατροφη και βαρη οι μυς σε καποιον begginer παντως να ξερεις οτι μπορουν να αυξυθουν ακομα* και σε υποθερμιδικη[*/QUOTE]


να πω πάνω σ αυτο πως πολλες φορες και την τελευταία φορα που κατεβηκα σε αγωνες , με το που άρχιζα διατροφη αγωνιστικη και έτρωγα κανονικα τα γευματα μου , καθαρα χωρις σαβούρα έχανα αλλα συγχρόνως γεμιζαν οι μυς μου όχι ότι έβαζα απλα κιλα αλλα ξυπνούσαν οι μυς και σε 2 μηνες ήμουν ετοιμος αγωνιστικα 

πράγμα που δεν θα συνέβαινε αν βρισκόμουν στο ξεκίνημα μου να χτισω μυς , ήταν κατι σαν να τους ειχα αδειάσει και να ξαναγεμιζαν , που αποδεικνύει και την μνήμη του σώματος

----------


## vaggan

> αν όμως βαγγέλη δεν έκανες και ανάλογη διατροφη και μείωση θερμίδων πιθανόν να ήσουν στα ίδια κιλα και ούτε να έβλεπες μείωση λίπους , όλα είναι συνάρτηση διατροφης με αερόβια , που όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί το γρήγορο περπάτημα σε βαριούς αθλητες είναι πιο καλό και χωρις προβλήματα με το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα αν γινετε με αναλογη ένταση


ναι συμφωνω δεν μπορεις να περιμενεις μεμονομενα ειτε απο αεροβια ειτε απο φαγητο ειτε απο βαρη να εχεις αποτελεσματα σε μειωση λιπους πρεπει να εχεις και τα τρια αυτα για το βελτιστο αποτελεσμα :01. Smile:

----------


## morbit_killer

> ναι συμφωνω δεν μπορεις να περιμενεις μεμονομενα ειτε απο αεροβια ειτε απο φαγητο ειτε απο βαρη να εχεις αποτελεσματα σε μειωση λιπους πρεπει να εχεις και τα τρια αυτα για το βελτιστο αποτελεσμα


το ερώτημα που τίθεται vaggan είναι αν μπορείς να χάσεις λίπος , και κατα συνέπεια να μειώσεις το σωματικό σου βάρος χωρίς να χάσεις δύναμη? :01. Unsure:

----------


## vaggan

> το ερώτημα που τίθεται vaggan είναι αν μπορείς να χάσεις λίπος , και κατα συνέπεια να μειώσεις το σωματικό σου βάρος χωρίς να χάσεις δύναμη?


κατα την αποψη μου θεωρω πως αυτο εξαρταται απο το ΠΟΣΟ λιπος εχεις να χασεις. αρχικα θεωρω -και αυτο το βλεπω και στον ευατο μου- οτι αν εισαι σε σχετικα μεγαλα ποσοστα λιπους μπορεις ως ενα σημειο να διωχνεις λιπος και να εχεις ακμαιες δυναμεις σε καμια περιπτωση ομως δεν μπορεις να πεσεις σε χαμηλα ποσοστα 12 με 10% και να μην καταβολισεις και μυικο ιστο και φυσικα να χασεις και δυναμη οσο περισσοτερο  μειωνεις τα ποσοστα   λιπους τοσο αυξανονται και οι πιθανοτητες να καις και μυικο ιστο σε νατουραλ καταστασεις μιλαμε παντα..με αλομπερντινες γινονται τα παντα ακομα και να χανεις λιπος κερδιζοντας μυς

----------


## tasos2

> το ερώτημα που τίθεται vaggan είναι αν μπορείς να χάσεις λίπος , και κατα συνέπεια να μειώσεις το σωματικό σου βάρος χωρίς να χάσεις δύναμη?


Γινεται, ακομα και να την αυξησεις γινεται!!! Το εχω κανει γι αυτο το λεω. Αρκει να μη χασεις κιλα αποτομα. Εγω πχ ειχα χασει 4 κιλα σε ενα 6μηνο και ειχα ανεβει σε δυναμη. 

Στο σταδιο που εισαι εσυ, που εχεις αρκετο λιπος γινεται σιγουρα, τωρα αμα καποιος εχει πολυ λιγο λιπος και θελει να χασει κι αλλο και να γινει τερμα γραμμωμενος εκει δε γινεται τουλαχιστον με φυσικο τροπο

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτο αποδεικνύετε και απο την άρση βαρων όπου δυο αθλητες που θα σηκώσουν τα ίδια κιλα σε όλες τις τεχνικές κερδίζει ο ελαφρύτερος και δεν έχει σημασία αν τα κιλα του είναι μυικα η λίπος τα παραπάνω ούτε κοιταν την σωματική σύσταση απλα το βάρος.
που σημαίνει ότι όχι πάντα αλλα σε αθλητες συμβαδίζουν τα κιλα με την δύναμη , πόσο μάλιστα σε φυσικους , απλα αυτο είναι έντονο όταν κατεβαίνει πολυ το ποσοστο λίπους και εκεί μάλιστα υπάρχουν και περισσότερες πιθανότητες τραυματισμών 
γι αυτο πάντα έλεγα στα παιδια που κατέβαιναν σε αγώνες τελευταία να αποφεύγουν τις βαριές προπονήσεις και να κάνουν καλύτερο ζέσταμα

----------


## steg

Επανερχόμενος στο θέμα της διάκρισης μεταξύ "κάρδιο" και αερόβιας, κάνω μια διευκρίνιση που είναι και ον-τόπικ: λέγοντας κάρδιο εννοούμε την αερόβια μικρής διάρκειας και υψηλής έντασης που μας βοηθά να ανεβάσουμε το αναερόβιο κατώφλι μας (το επίπεδο προπονητικής έντασης πάνω από το οποίο συμβαίνει υπερσυσσώρευση γαλακτικού). Δηλαδή είναι κι αυτή αερόβια, αλλά αερόβια ειδικού σκοπού, που δεν βλάπτει τη μυική υπερτροφία αλλά την υποβοηθά.

----------


## beefmeup

μαν με τις λεξεις παιζουμε? :01. Razz: 
αυτο που περιγραφεις λεγεται hit,που οπως κ να το μεταφρασεις ειναι αεροβια η καρντιο..
ακομα κ το wikepedia αν γραψεις "aerobic" στις 10 πρωτες λεξεις σου λεει οτι συχνα αναφερεται κ σαν cardio αλλα ουσιαστικα ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα..

----------


## steg

> μαν με τις λεξεις παιζουμε?
> αυτο που περιγραφεις λεγεται hit,που οπως κ να το μεταφρασεις ειναι αεροβια η καρντιο..νχο
> ακομα κ το wikepedia αν γραψεις "aerobic" στις 10 πρωτες λεξεις σου λεει οτι συχνα αναφερεται κ σαν cardio αλλα ουσιαστικα ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα..


Δεν είναι Η αερόβια per se, αλλά ένας τύπος αερόβιας (από τους πολλούς που υπάρχουν) που ανεβάζει το αναερόβιο κατώφλι και άρα είναι καλό για τους ββ ακόμα και σε περίοδο όγκου. Αν ενοχλεί η λέξη, να την καταργήσουμε, αλλά τότε θα πρέπει να βάλεις κάτι άλλο στη θέση της που να περιγράφει το συγκεκριμένο "παράθυρο" αερόβιας.

----------


## beefmeup

η λεξη δεν ενοχλει,αλλα εφευρισκουμε ορους που δεν υπαρχουν..
απο το wikipedia..δεν επανερχομαι,δεν εχει κ νοημα..οπου κ να ψαξεις το ιδιο λενε παντου,εκτος απο εδω περα..




> *Aerobic exercise* (also known as *cardio*) is physical exercise of relatively low intensity that depends primarily on the aerobic energy-generating process.

----------


## steg

OK. Συμφωνούμε πάντως ότι αυτού του τύπου η σύντομη αερόβια (που δεν είναι ακριβώς hit και αφού δεν θα τη λέμε ούτε κάρδιο, την αφήνουμε χωρίς όνομα) είναι ωφέλιμη για τους ββ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Επανερχόμενος στο θέμα της διάκρισης μεταξύ "κάρδιο" και αερόβιας, κάνω μια διευκρίνιση που είναι και ον-τόπικ: λέγοντας κάρδιο εννοούμε την αερόβια μικρής διάρκειας και υψηλής έντασης που μας βοηθά να ανεβάσουμε το αναερόβιο κατώφλι μας (το επίπεδο προπονητικής έντασης πάνω από το οποίο συμβαίνει υπερσυσσώρευση γαλακτικού). Δηλαδή είναι κι αυτή αερόβια, αλλά αερόβια ειδικού σκοπού, που δεν βλάπτει τη μυική υπερτροφία αλλά την υποβοηθά.


το να κάνουμε διαχωρισμο εφόσον έχουν διαφορετικα χαρακτηριστικα δεν  είναι κακό , απλα να μπορούμε να κατανοούμε και να τα διαχωρίζουμε , τι ενοούμε με τον ένα η τον άλλο όρο 

 και  μένουμε στο ρεζουμε και στο πιο βασικο που είναι οτι είναι χρήσιμη και  για τους ββερ και ζωτικής σημασίας, πολυ απλα λέγοντας καρδιο ενοούμε αυτο το χαρακτηριστικο και γινόμαστε κατανοητοι 

γιατι και στιβο όταν λεμε γενικα δεν ξεκαθαρίζουμε  , γιατι έχει 100αρι , 400αρι , 800 , ημιμαραθώνιο μαραθώνιο κοκ . άλλο το ένα άλλο το άλλο όμως και διαφορετικη επίδραση και προπονητικη το καθένα

----------


## Michaelangelo

Στην ηλικία 40-67,  η τεστοστερόνη σου έχει πέσει κατακόρυφα! Ειδικά 67, αν είναι δυνατόν να μιλάμε για τέτοια ηλικία. Οπότε το να πάρεις κιόλας, είναι κάτι... εξωπραγματικό! Τώρα να βελτιώσεις τη φυσική σου κατάσταση, είναι άλλο καπέλο. Ουδεμία σχέση με τη πραγματικότητα, το νόημα της έρευνας πιστεύω και πολλά στοιχεία λείπουν, στο να ξέρουμε αποτελεσματικότητα. Θεωρητικά υποτίθεται αερόβια και βάρη σε συνδυασμό, βοηθούν σε ένα βαθμό μάλιστα το ένα το άλλο, τόσο σε ανάπτυξη όσο και στη λιποδιάλυση! Τώρα πως και τι, θέλει πολύ ανάλυση αλλά εύκολα βρίσκεται με ένα search!

Όσο για την αερόβια... και η μίνι-αερόβια, αερόβια είναι επιστημονικά steg! Και όσο για τον όγκο που παίρνεις, σόρρυ δηλαδή, αλλά μια χαρά παίρνω όσα χρόνια και ας έκανα από μάι-τάι και μπάλα μέχρι και χόκευ επί δαπέδου, το πιο αερόβιο και εξανθλητικό άθλημα που έχω κάνει! Απλά, εκεί παίζει η διατροφή τον τεράστιο ρόλο, δε σου κάνει ζημιά η αερόβια. Μη λέμε ρε παιδιά ότι να 'ναι και ότι θα πάθεις ζημιά όσον αφορά, τα gains! Δεν βγαίνει τυχαία που λέγεται ότι η άσκηση είναι μόνο 30% (πλασματικός αριθμός, απλά παράδειγμα με την έννοια που δίνεται) των gains! Και το cardio είναι οτιδήποτε κινείται γύρω από αερόβια βάση. Οποιαδήποτε αερόβια εργασία μετά τα 3 λεπτά... λέγεται ''cardio''! Και αυτό γιατί; Αυτός είναι ο χρόνος που χρειάζεται το σώμα μας, ώστε να κάνει τη μετάβαση από τη χρήση γλυκογόνου και να τροφοδοτηθεί η προπόνηση μας, με τη χρήση οξυγόνου!

Τώρα το τι θεωρεί ο καθένας μας προσωπικά, τι είναι και τι όχι το καθένα... να ΄χαμε να λέγαμε!

----------


## steg

Μικελάντζελο καταλαβαίνω ότι κάπου διαφωνείς μαζί μου, αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πού ακριβώς. Η αερόβια έχει ζώνες (χαλαρή, γρήγορη, πολύ γρήγορη κ.λπ.) και μία από αυτές τις ζώνες την είπαμε κάρδιο για να την ξεχωρίζουμε στα πλαίσια αυτού του τόπικ. Τώρα αν είναι λάθος να χρησιμοποιείται αυτή η λέξη για να δηλώνεται η συγκεκριμένη ζώνη αερόβιας (επειδή για τους αγγλοσάξωνες κάρδιο=αερόβια), αναθεωρώ, δε χάλασε ο κόσμος.

----------


## Michaelangelo

Η διαφωνία είναι στη μία σειρά που σε αναφέρω μόνο. Τα άλλα αφορούν περισσότερο το θέμα.Έχει ζώνες διαχωρισμού, αλλά δεν παύει να είναι αερόβια! Ανέφερα τι είναι cardio. Τώρα αν κάποιοι το χρησιμοποιούν αλλιώς στο τόπικ, όχι δε χάλασε ο κόσμος, αλλά μπερδεύουν τους υπόλοιπους, γιατί η λέξη έχει άλλο νόημα! Μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν οι ζώνες διαχωρισμού που ανέφερες.

----------

